
Re-Stacking the GUI Stack - todsacerdoti
https://genodians.org/nfeske/2020-06-23-gui-stack
======
keyle
I've never heard of genode before, ref:
[https://genode.org/about/index](https://genode.org/about/index)

~~~
pjmlp
They are doing lots of interesting OS research, also using C++ and Ada/SPARK
alongside each other on the lower layers and safety critical parts.

Definitely one of the OSes to watch for, specially when one gets tired of the
UNIX clones that keep being remade.

